# [SOLVED] Finalising.



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I have my complete build here and I'm just looking for a bit of guidance to see if there's anyway I could get a bit more bang out of my buck. This computer is going to be used as a computer for pretty much everything including video rendering and gaming.

Intel Core i7-4770K, EVGA GeForce GTX 770, Cooler Master Storm Trooper - System Build - PCPartPicker United Kingdom
That is my build so far. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Finalising.*

I would change the motherboard to a Gigabyte or Asus branded motherboard for better quality and performance. I feel like you pay more for MSI due to the name.

Change the extremely low quality PSU to a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU. A 650W will do the trick.

The rest looks fine.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Finalising.*

Thanks man! Does this look any better? Intel Core i7-4770K, EVGA GeForce GTX 770, Cooler Master Storm Trooper - System Build - PCPartPicker United Kingdom


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Finalising.*

It all looks like a keeper to me! :thumb:


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Finalising.*

Thanks again mate


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Finalising.*

Actually the MSI is usually less as far as cost sometimes for gaming themed motherboards until you get to the M power series. Here are some alternatives that are not in the TSF build recommendations but all are good nonetheless, but do read the build recommendations anyway lots of good choices there.


on to some gaming themed recommendations_


This one I have built with and it's a great motherboard worth the cost and it has what I think you may be looking for which is a gaming oriented motherboard_


Asus_
ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


Here is another good one made by Gigabyte_

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


If you wanted a blue themed one this is actually a better motherboard than the MSI gaming motherboards in my opinion and I have actually built 4 systems with it now it's incredibly stable_
MSI Z87-G55 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I have been looking some more and I have managed to fit a 780 in for not much extra. I know it isn't essential and isn't even a significant upgrade but it's something I wanted for better future-proofing without having to spend a penny later on. I don't really mind if some of the components aren't the greatest quality but is there anything than is an absolute no-no?

Intel Core i7-4770K, EVGA GeForce GTX 780, Cooler Master Storm Sniper - System Build - PCPartPicker United Kingdom


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Finalising.*

You need a 650W psu for a gtx 780.

Make sure to stick with the xfx and seasonic branded units.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Finalising.*

Oh, I didn't even notice it wasn't! I've replaced it with an XFX 650W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
Will this do the trick?
EDIT: Also just noticed this compatibility error: Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard has an onboard USB 3.0 header, but the Cooler Master Storm Sniper ATX Mid Tower Case does not have front panel USB 3.0 ports.
Does it matter?


----------



## Rhys- (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Finalising.*



scaryscar6 said:


> Oh, I didn't even notice it wasn't! I've replaced it with an XFX 650W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
> Will this do the trick?
> EDIT: Also just noticed this compatibility error: Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard has an onboard USB 3.0 header, but the Cooler Master Storm Sniper ATX Mid Tower Case does not have front panel USB 3.0 ports.
> Does it matter?


It doesn't matter, if you aren't intending to ever use USB 3.0, which at the moment it's relatively uncommon and USB 2.0 is still used the majority of the time.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Finalising.*



Rhys- said:


> It doesn't matter, if you aren't intending to ever use USB 3.0, which at the moment it's relatively uncommon and USB 2.0 is still used the majority of the time.


Alright thanks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Finalising.*

It does matter if you will be transferring large files to/from any exterior devices, such as a pen drive or external hard drive. USB 3.0 significantly reduces transfer times.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Finalising.*

You're good to go with that PSU change.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Finalising.*

You could always buy one of these to fit into a 5.25 drive bay later if you want USB3
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- FP56

There are other manufacturers also, the link is just an example.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Finalising.*

Guys which would you say is a better case - the Storm Sniper, Storm Trooper or Haf x? Or advise any other good mid-budget cases.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Finalising.*

I a huge fan of the NZXT H440 case. I would look into that as well.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Finalising.*

Fractal Design Define R4


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Finalising.*

Is there any clear cut reason to choose either of those cases over one of the ones I already chose apart from the price? Really I am wanting one which is good aesthetically and I'm one of those people that likes OTT things like the cases I have chosen.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Finalising.*

Cases are totally up to what you like.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Finalising.*

Out of the three you have selected my personal choice would be the Storm Trooper, it has USB3 and a dock for a 2.5" Drive on the front.
Not only that, it looks great.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Finalising.*

Well that's it done I guess, thanks for the help guys. And yeah I went for the Trooper


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad it worked out, congratulations and best of luck.


----------

